# "A Little Taste of Baltimore" Herf?



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

In my searches, I came across this annual herf in Baltimore. Anyone know if it is continuing for 2006? Looks like it was run in October the past 3 years.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Might be interesting to see if it still goes on. Check out the Frederick herf if you can on the 19th...Dave


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Might be interesting to see if it still goes on. Check out the Frederick herf if you can on the 19th...Dave


Sorry, I'll be out of town that weekend. Wish I could make it.


----------



## whoispittsnogle (Aug 5, 2006)

I'd go too but I have the MCAT on the 19th...wait maybe after the test?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

whoispittsnogle said:


> I'd go too but I have the MCAT on the 19th...wait maybe after the test?


Check in at the Blue&Gray herf thread. Come on over,always room for another gorilla!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

whoispittsnogle said:


> I'd go too but I have the MCAT on the 19th...wait maybe after the test?


Check in at the Blue&Gray herf thread. Come on over,always room for another gorilla!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

whoispittsnogle said:


> I'd go too but I have the MCAT on the 19th...wait maybe after the test?


Check in at the Blue&Gray herf thread. Come on over,always room for another gorilla!


----------

